# golf swing lesson (video)



## bammerwiki (Dec 5, 2006)

Golf lesson Dec 05 2006 - Bammerwiki


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

thanks for posting this...

though the volume was poor, it was pretty okay.. but and how I wished he finish his video with his follow through


----------



## bammerwiki (Dec 5, 2006)

Glad you liked that video. Here are a couple more. (though one of them is not in english)


Sports golf dec 08 2006 slice - Bammerwiki

Sports golf dec 08 2006 wie - Bammerwiki
(can somebody translate the Wie video for me? I know Michelle is of korean descent...Is this video in korean?)


----------



## Johnny Par (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeap, it is in korean. My korean is very basic so I wouldnt be able to translate but just from watching it and picking up on certain things, there really isn't any instruction provided.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

Cool video's. These are helpful tips.

Thanks


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Heres a couple more. The guys name is Rodger Gunn, just double click on any of the green tabs.....


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

65 - I think you forgot your links... I didn't see them in your post. Good videos BTW


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Sorry had a senior moment. They say its the first thing to go....

About.com: http://www.golfsociety.us/cp_index.php


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

It's OK... Everyone, including me, has those on a regular basis. :laugh: 

Thanks for the link - I'll check it out after work tonight.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here are some more free video's 

Free Video Golf Tips - Over 600 Golf Tips From McLean, Haney and More - GolfSpan.com


----------

